# Dog Parks



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello

Does anyone know of any dog parks in Javea or anywhere I can walk my dog around the Pinosol area, please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know of any dog parks in Javea or anywhere I can walk my dog around the Pinosol area, please?


there isn't a dog park atm, but it was announced at a public meeting a couple of months ago that one is planned for near the old town

I don't have a dog, so don't know of any particular ares, but people seem to walk their dogs pretty much everywhere


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ....but people seem to walk their dogs pretty much everywhere


and......more specifically.......poop everywhere


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angkag said:


> and......more specifically.......poop everywhere


it's much better than it used to be here in Jávea - & there are couple of 'pipi cans' which are small fenced off areas within parks, specifically for dogs to do their doodoo

it's all about education - & sadly some people just don't seem to want to be educated


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Do they have dog bins for poo? I just lift our sewer cover at home and the poo bags can go in dog bins or the litter bins. Any suggestions as to where I can put the poo?


----------



## gleeblebeeble (Jun 15, 2015)

I know you've asked specifically about Javea and this isn't in Javea, but if you have transport it's worth travelling to Moraira, where there's a small dog park, or Calpe, where there are two, one of which is large and has agility equipment. In my opinion, worth the journey!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our dogs' droppings are *always* picked up (Mercadona do a very good line in "Poo Bags") and deposited in the basura which is emptied every evening at about 9 pm. "Dog Parks" - the very idea, this isn't the RB of Kensington and Chelsea! This is Spain where the vast majority of Spanish dogs are sent out first thing in the morning and let back in last thing at night - what they do and where they do it, in the meantime, is of no concern to their Spanish owners.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Our dogs' droppings are *always* picked up (Mercadona do a very good line in "Poo Bags") and deposited in the basura which is emptied every evening at about 9 pm. "Dog Parks" - the very idea, this isn't the RB of Kensington and Chelsea! This is Spain where the vast majority of Spanish dogs are sent out first thing in the morning and let back in last thing at night - what they do and where they do it, in the meantime, is of no concern to their Spanish owners.



lol!!

Any dog let out to wander around here would be picked up by a well-meaning person (usually Brit) & taken to the dog rescue pound!

Someone last year tied their dog to a tree while they went into a shop & came out to find it gone! They'd been in there maybe half an hour & in that time the dog had been taken to the rescue pound, checked for a chip & there was a message on their answerphone when they got home


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Where we lived, there were many feral dogs that lived in packs around the communal bins - and cats. 

These dogs would wander around the town, even used the zebra crossings to cross the roads, altho I dont think they were so choosy about where they did their "business"

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Our dogs' droppings are *always* picked up (Mercadona do a very good line in "Poo Bags") and deposited in the basura which is emptied every evening at about 9 pm. "Dog Parks" - the very idea, this isn't the RB of Kensington and Chelsea! This is Spain where the vast majority of Spanish dogs are sent out first thing in the morning and let back in last thing at night - what they do and where they do it, in the meantime, is of no concern to their Spanish owners.


We have a recently opened dog park, although it is already attracting complaints from residents who live nearby because of the noise from barking dogs! However, it's nowhere near where I live, where the majority of the neighbours, sadly, follow the usual Spanish custom. I asked the Jefe of our Policia Local at a meeting once whether it was illegal for dogs to be roaming loose in the streets, and just got the standard "si, pero ....." shoulder shrugging response. In other words, we can't be bothered to do anything about it.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Well Baldilocks, you may be surprised but the RB of Kensington and Chelsea have a problem with dog poo as their owners are too good to clean up such mess!

I shall carry on regardless and bag it, and then stick it in the bin - preferably when the sun has gone down!!!

However, it does surprise me that Spanish people in the main are very child friendly and yet they don't care about the problem of Toxocariasis in their children! I know it is rare, but it does occur.


----------

